# Raaw Energy Dog Food - reviews?



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone buy their raw from Raaw Energy? I'm looking to pick up some green tripe specifically, but am also interested in their signature medleys. Any feedback would be appreciated! 

Here's their menu: http://www.raawenergy.com/Raaw Energy Menu.pdf


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

yes, i have gotten the medleys from him....very nice guy and great product


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

class3204 said:


> yes, i have gotten the medleys from him....very nice guy and great product


Thanks for the reply! Still thinking about what to order - I haven't seen other suppliers with an individual delivery fee even when buying through a co-op., not sure if this is a common practice or not.


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> Thanks for the reply! Still thinking about what to order - I haven't seen other suppliers with an individual delivery fee even when buying through a co-op., not sure if this is a common practice or not.


I have actually just offered to be a co-op in my area of NJ. From what I understand it is normal practice since he has the delivery trucks going to all the co-ops plus it is in good faith for the co-op holding your food for you. I see you are in PA but if you are happy with the product and know people near or in Morris county NJ please let them know i will be a co-op so they dont have to drive all the way down to south jersey.


----------

